# Mains electric supply fitting



## Badger1387 (Sep 12, 2007)

Started to move motorhome on driveway and forgot electric mains still connected and have damaged the electrical external flush fitting. As the motorhome is a Burstner does not take standard fitting. Can anyone help as to where I can purchase a new 16amp ABL Sursam flush inlet. Not having much lucksearching the internet.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Badger

Can't help with the spare part, but whenever I hook up at home I always loop the cable over the driver's door mirror, so I can't get in without noticing it.

Don't ask why I do it, 'cos I shall admit nothing!!! 8O 8O 8O

Dave

P.S. I was luckier than you. Didn't damage the van, but pulled Mrs Zeb's freshly planted window box off the wall!  

P.P.S. *Was I luckier*??? The bruises faded quite quickly, and I could walk without the stick after only a couple of weeks! :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Badger,

The company is called ABL Sersum..

http://www.abl-sursum.com/en/service/download/catalogues.html

Try and identify the part/product no from one of the downloads, maybe p12 of the caravan brochure ? Then go from there.

Have you asked any Burstner dealers?

Pete


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi bager1387 is it like these left or right in photo.jud


----------



## Badger1387 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Jud
Thanks for your response. The fitting is the one shown in the righthand photo with the curved base. It measures approximately 135 x 122.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Camper UK
Best Burstner dealer by far
Steles


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Badger1387 said:


> Hi Jud
> Thanks for your response. The fitting is the one shown in the righthand photo with the curved base. It measures approximately 135 x 122.


 hi badger1387. yes mine was the one on the right to its called elegant 240v mains inlet £13.99 from rainbow conversions wisbech. phone no 01945 585931. or type in ebay motor home 240v mains inlet and flip down tell you get to the elegant one the others are crap like mine was on the left in photo the new on the right.jud


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Jud,
interesting post but looking at the photos of the two connections is it as simple as it appears to replace one type with the other. The reason I ask is because in the photo the four retaining screw holes do not appear to line up with each other !!
Norman.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Tucano said:


> Jud,
> interesting post but looking at the photos of the two connections is it as simple as it appears to replace one type with the other. The reason I ask is because in the photo the four retaining screw holes do not appear to line up with each other !!
> Norman.


 hi tucano yes they are different just fill the 2 holes you don't use with none setting sealant you don't need to make hole in van bigger it just slides in and between the van and unit with same sealant. the one on the left was my second brown-hills fitted most m/h's have that one fitted which are crap like paper so i put my own on its not rocket science .jud


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Why all the discussions, just fit the Burstner part, the old one wasn't crap just got broken. Ring Paul at Camper UK.
Steles.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

steles said:


> Camper UK
> Best Burstner dealer by far
> Steles


that is a matter of opinion i ask camper u.k to take over my warranty of my new auto trail as the dealer we bought it from was 200 miles away so they said yes we can we are auto trail approved 2 months latter the radio and camera went on the blink so rang CAMPER U.K they said no problem but we want the money up front first so we changed the warranty back to Simpson of great yarmouth and did the 200 miles and all fixed with no charge so camper UK no thank you and at the time t he girl on reception was so snotty .jud


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

I repeat
Best Burstner dealer by far. Who mentioned Autotrail.
Steles


----------



## Badger1387 (Sep 12, 2007)

Many thanks Jud. Obtained the required unit from Rainbow Conversion who were very efficient.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

steles said:


> Why all the discussions, just fit the Burstner part, the old one wasn't crap just got broken. Ring Paul at Camper UK.
> Steles.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just to make you all laugh a week before going to Spain last winter i replaced the EHU connection as the lid got broken when it was very cold, afterwards i put the camper on the drive and hooked up leaving a large loop of cable on the floor at the other side of gate as i knew i had to move it, moved it back gently next morning and ripped EHU socket of the side of van, The wife had neatly coiled the cable up and hung it on the back of the gate,
So £15 later i left a large loop on the floor at side of van, moved the van two days later and ripped it off again as the cable was frozen solid to the drive.Managed all winter in Spain with the remains of it plugged in and pushed in through side of van then covered in duct tape, i swear i,m never moving anything ever again thats on hookup.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Badger1387 said:


> Many thanks Jud. Obtained the required unit from Rainbow Conversion who were very efficient.


 :wink: hi badger1387. its nice when people reply and tell the forum of the outcome. i try and help where i can despite some peoples attitude on this forum . for anybody else with the same problem 75% of m/h's have the inlet on the left in the photo including auto trails . brown hills under warranty replaced 2 because they are like paper and very brittle in winter and the cover splits and not like the others you can't get replacement covers . incidentally they are made by the same company abl sursum and are more or less the same price SO why do manufactures fit the CRAP one on the left .jud


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Jud
Take your point. My Burstner is fitted with the same make but grey. Version on right. Guess Burstner would be much more expensive.
Steles.


----------

